# Older suspension comparisons?



## ivwshane (Aug 30, 2021)

I’m a beginner rider and I’m currently riding an old hard tail (2003 Marin rocky ridge). The bike has been upgraded but I feel it’s geometry is what’s holding me back from riding steeper and faster. I mostly ride single track trails with anything from hard/sandy trails to more technical stuff with larger rocks (not boulders).

I’m looking at some used bikes that I can get my feet wet with before going all in on a $1500+ bike.

I’m interested in hearing from people that have actually ridden a bike with the magic link G2 or better and a maestro from around 2008. Are they pretty similar with no real noticeable difference or does one stand out over the other?


Off topic
How accurate is bikebluebook.com, more specifically, can it be used as a ball park guide for mtb pricing?

Thanks


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

I think what is probably more important when buying used is the condition rather than the kinematics of a particular bike. 

IE you buy a bike and then you have to replace the drivetrain, service the suspension etc etc. 
I would firstly determine the travel you'd like. If you're riding a hard tail and your riding buddies are on 160mm trail bikes and they ride stuff you want to, or are long days pedalling more your thing.

Internets will argue VPP/Horst/Single Pivot etc until we are blue in the face, but if you get something that fits, has the travel you want and isn't flogged then you're off to a good start.


----------



## ivwshane (Aug 30, 2021)

Well we all ride the same stuff, it’s just that they have an easier time getting down the rougher stuff. As far as travel goes, I have no idea what I want or need. My current coil shock only has 100mm of travel and it seems fine but then again we aren’t hitting big drops yet or riding so fast where longer travel matters.


----------



## ivwshane (Aug 30, 2021)

Well…I just did an impulse buy and I really hope I got a good deal and I hope it works for me.

I got a 2007 Santa Cruz nomad for $650. Deal or no deal?

All the reviews I’ve read have been positive but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

As long as the suspension is on decent shape, seems like an ok deal. Ride it and have fun

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

